# Seat Post Weight



## germplayer (Jan 6, 2005)

Anybody got the weight spec on the stock carbon (at least wrapped) seat post for the 04 comp 2? Thanks in advance.
Tim


----------



## boroef (Jun 18, 2005)

i dont think anyone measured giant's carbon post. but does it really matter? the weight of a seatpost isnt going to have any significant effect on performance anyhow! ride whatever feels good


----------



## FTF (Aug 5, 2003)

germplayer said:


> Anybody got the weight spec on the stock carbon (at least wrapped) seat post for the 04 comp 2? Thanks in advance.
> Tim


http://weightweenies.starbike.com/listings/components.php?type=seatposts

Might check there.


----------

